# 2 new rooms



## Budlight (Oct 22, 2016)

So I'm about to start building 2 rooms 8 x 11 just curious what you guys would recommend for boarding the walls with the one room is going to be a sealed room any advice would be great


----------



## zem (Oct 22, 2016)

i guess that by boarding you mean sectioning? drywall is one option, wood is a second option, tents are a third option...


----------



## umbra (Oct 22, 2016)

I did drywall


----------



## Budlight (Oct 22, 2016)

I think I'm going to go with your advice umbra and use drywall and on the lower parts maybe use some Aquaboard  bored


----------

